# Tesco to stop 2 for 1 voucher deals



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This could be annoying :serious:

I read in yesterdays newspaper that Tesco are stopping their "double up" events. For those who don't 'do' Tesco basically this meant that on certain days/weeks you could convert your earned vouchers into a newer voucher worth x2 or even x3 to 'spend' on highlighted product areas. Some folks used it as a good way of getting a deal on a new TV for example.

If this extends to Chunnel vouchers then it will take away the main USP of using Tesco vouchers to buy crossings i.e. their cheapness (I used £65 of vouchers to get a £195 crossing for this July, for example).

Now, as the x3 offer for Chunnel crossings seems to be a permanent fixture *maybe*, just maybe, it wont be affected... however as Tesco (in line with numerous other loyalty card schemes) are pulling back on their deals/offers and costs of the schemes, I'll not hold my breath :frown2:

It might be worth doing some research if you use this system and are looking to book crossings in the next 6 months. It might be worth getting them booked sooner rather than later...just in case :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We're away at the moment, but I thought this was discussed fully a week or so ago? And it was confirmed by Tesco that it doesn't affect the Tunnel or other deals, only the "events" where you get double value on certain products.

Your newspaper seems to be behind the times - although who knows what will happen in the future!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If right, then that is good news.:smile2:

I had heard rumblings about this a while ago when M&S changed to their Sparks card but not seen it in writing until yesterday...

Good news, as I say, if correct (worth double checking though if you are planning a trip)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

It is correct Graham. It's only the "in store" boost that is affected. Deals with boost partners are unaffected.

https://secure.tesco.com/clubcard/boost/boost-at-tesco/4294967293.cat


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

philoaks said:


> It is correct Graham. It's only the "in store" boost that is affected. Deals with boost partners are unaffected.
> 
> https://secure.tesco.com/clubcard/boost/boost-at-tesco/4294967293.cat


Thanks for this Phil however your link doesn't specifically highlight that the Chunnel offer will continue. I can only assume as you say, that it is regarded as a "Boost Partner" in which case we have a fighting chance :smile2:

I fear it may be the thin end of the wedge though :surprise:

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's a simple calculation.

We shop at Tesco and use a Tesco cc for one reason only - the clubcard offers (especially the eurotunnel deals).
My wife doesn't think Tesco is the best grocery store for either service or price.
We have Sainsbury, Waitrose and Morrison stores all nearer than the local Tesco store.

If they drop the offers (particularly the Eurotunnel one) then we will simply stop shopping at Tesco and use a different cc.

The clubcard scheme is about the only reason that many people shop with them, if they dilute or remove their offers they'll be the ones to suffer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

gaspode said:


> It's a simple calculation.
> 
> We shop at Tesco and use a Tesco cc for one reason only - the clubcard offers (especially the eurotunnel deals).


Same here. I also have the Tesco CC and we use it for everything we can except M&S as we have their card however given their dilution too, we'll probably stop using the M&S card there tbh and just keep it as a back up.

We pay it off in full every month and usually get a hefty lump of Avios or vouchers. I switch to Tesco vouchers for 1 quarter only which earns enough vouchers (when trebled up) for our annual trip abroad although next year as we plan to move house, we wont be doing a month long trip abroad so may pop over for a week here and a week there, so I will need more vouchers.

I'll keep an eye on things and just rice up the best way forward next time I need Le Chunnel

Graham :smile2:


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

We had a letter from tesco a few weeks back. The "partner"offers are UN effected, but the in store double up deals will cease after the event in May.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I gave up on Tesco a while ago, we dont shop in Tesco (far more expensive than Lidl Aldi etc) but used the Tesco CC for everything solely to get the points for a tunnel crossing. Once they drastically reduced the rewards for using their CC I binned them.

I now have an American Express card, they are giving me 5% "cash back" (only for the first three months) so thats what I am currently using because it gives me a better "return" than Tesco did. Once the three months are up I will look for whoever is offering the best deal, be that loyalty points, cashback or whatever. 

We also have various "loyalty" cards, we use one for about a month and then move onto another and after a month onto another. After a while the first company contact us with all sorts of "tempters" and offers, so we go back to them for about a month so it goes on. 

We keep a careful check of what we "save" and put that into our holiday fund at the end of each month. It IS a bit of a faff BUT the rewards are much greater than Mr Tesco's vouchers and we are then able to take the channel crossing that suits us rather than being tied to the tunnel.

If anyone is on Martin Lewis's Moneysaving Expert email system have a look at the last one, there is a system in there using about 9 different bank accounts whereby you can "bounce" the same money around each account over a month and, in a 12 month period earn yourself £950 in interest. 

You need £6K to start things off but if you have 6K where else can you earn £950 interest per year on it??? (I'll tell you, nowhere!!) Which is a brilliant return of almost 16% (never have been able to work out exact percentages but thats close enough to prove a point) 

We are about 85% of the way to getting all the accounts set up, most of them online (The easiest of the lot was amazingly Tesco!!! 10 mins for each of the two accounts needed for this earner, and it was all done and dusted) 

The initial set up is a bit complicated but its all explained in chronological order on the website of exactly how much to transfer to each account on what day of the month. Once its initially set up you just sit back and the banks do all the work for you as well. Winner!!!

If I actually SPEND £6K in Tesco I bet I wouldnt get £950 worth of vouchers and with this system I dont actually need to spend anything, just move it around between accounts.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Impressing but as you say Andy, a bit of a faff.

We use the Tesco CC for everything and pay it off at the end of the month. Over the years we have used the AMs/Avios for some great holidays. Now I switch once a year to vouchers to treble them up. I shop at Aldi first and then at Tesco for stuff I cant get at Aldi.

I switched to a Santander 123 account and the cashback on bills more than covers the fee so the interest it pays on my balance is stacking up nicely (c.£35 per month at the mo).

Maybe when I retire and get more time I'll play the bank switch game as you do but I'm happy for now (plus Mrs GMJ would throw a wobbly if we chopped and changed every 2 mins).

I have swapped utilities provider twice this year from EDF - to OVO - to SSE so am experiencing nice price deflation on fuel this year :smile2:

Cheers 

Graham :smile2:


----------

